# Maverick Smoker Thermometer



## gene reda

I ordered a Maverick Smoker thermometer last week that just arrived this afternoon.  It has a digital display with a probe for the smoker temperature and another probe for the meat.  It allows you to set a minimum temperature for the smoker and a maximum food temperature and the unit will sound an alarm if either reaches the set limits.

It also comes with a remote unit that shows the smoker temperature and the current temperature of your food that can be used up to 100 feet away from the smoker.  Can't wait to try this out.   Seems like it will be perfect for those long overnight sessions to cut down on the trips outside to check the temps one more time...has anyone used one of these units?


----------



## soflaquer

Yes, I have several and they work excellent!  They are normally very accurate - but you should always test your thermos with boiling water.

Bring a pan of water to a boil.  Place your probe into the water, being careful not to touch the sides or bottom of the pan.  It should read 212* .  If there is + or - 10* difference..........take it back!

This test also works for door thermos that have extended probes on them.  You're going to appreciate your new toy on your next cook!

Jeff


----------



## gene reda

Cool, thanks for the tip!


----------



## veebooster

How much for one of these....suppliers?
Thks,
Dale


----------



## gregnola

Where did you get the Maverick Smoker thermometer?  
I recently ruined my wife's fancy digital meat thermometer that she bought in one of these kitchen specialty stores. 
Whenever I smoked sometheing, I would thread the probe of her thermometer through a potatoe and leave it on the grill so I could get the exact temperature on the grill.  
After about 5 smokes the thermometer crapped out and now I have nothing.  
I am willing to pay a little more for a good thermometer if it lasts, and now I also have to buy my wife a new meat thermometer!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Here is that thermometer at Amazon.. and it looks like it is on sale for $58.76

Click on the link:

Maverick Remote Meat Thermometer

It says it ships in 2-3 business days


----------



## TulsaJeff

Here is a different model that is a little less expensive. Looks like it is fairly comparable to the other model:

Maverick Remote Meat Thermometer - Model ET-72

You may want to do a search for remote thermometers and see the cost differences between models, manufacturers, etc. to get the best deal.


----------



## gene reda

Greg,

I bought my ET73 Maverick Smoker Thermometer from Kitchen and Home Gadgets which can be reached on the web at www.ekitchengadgets.com 

The ET73 model got much better reviews than the earlier ET72 which had  problems with the remote unit not reading more than 25 feet away from the transmitter.  The ET73 reads at least from outside one part of my house all the way to the opposite side, which should give you plenty of range...it says it has a range of 100 feet, but I have not checked it that far away yet.

I paid $39.99 plus $8.50 shipping for the ET73 unit and it came within a week.

Good luck,


----------



## gregnola

Thank you for the information Jeff and Gene!  

That ET-7 thermometer looks great! I will do a little more research on it when I get home from work and probably buy one this weekend.  
Also Gene, thanks for the new site, www.ekitchengadgets.com , they seem to have reasonably priced items.


----------



## n9wa

I have the ET-73 and LOVE it!  

A couple of notes:  Be careful when looking at the other models of the Redi-Chek ET line.  As far as I know, the 73 is the ONLY model that is "dual" temp.  That is, it monitors/alarms not only the food temp, but the COOKER temp as well.

As for where to get it: SmartHome has it for $49.99. A possible discount for first time buyers.
http://www.smarthome.com/3219.html

Also, NorthernTool:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...74&R=200186774

Thanks for the great board!
Dave


----------



## veebooster

Thanks all for supply and price info. This board is pretty good...still learning!

Dale


----------



## smokin_all_night

I just ordered the ET-73 from Smarthome. It was $44.99 + $8.85 Shipping for total of $53.84. It is their model 3219. I hope it is better than the Weber and lasts longer. Addditionally I am rolling the dice here with respect to range. My building where I do my smoking is greater than 100 feet from the house. The Weber did not have problems with the distance. It will be great to monitor meat temperature and smoker temperature. I'll let the forum know how it works out.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Smokers,
     I also just ordered the ET-73. I ordered it from ekitchens.com for 37.89 + 11.66 shipping. I'll also let you know how it works out. 

Bill


----------



## smokin_all_night

About the ET-73. I received mine quickly from Smarthome. It works as described in an earlier post allowing the setting of lower and upper limits and an alarm. It measures both the meat temperature and the smoker temperature as advertised.

However it is still not the ideal product that I would like. Here are the shortcomings in order of importance. 

The cord length from the probes to the transmitter are too short. I threaded the wires through a lower vent hole in my GOSM Propane smoker and put the meat probe in the meat and the smoker temperature probe in the provided clip below the shelf. Now the line was so short that I had to place the transmitter on a wood block near the floor. Not on the shelf next to the smoker as I had wanted to. The cords barely reach. Any shorter and the transmitter would have to be in the smoker (which it can't). The Weber didn't have this problem but then again Weber was defective. 

Secondly, the transmit range is about 50 feet. Maybe this isn't an issue for some but for me it means that the receiver has to be on the shelf next to the smoker because it won't reach the house. So a fat lot of good this wireless feature is. I still have to walk from the house to the building where the smoker is to read the temperature. That is no better than my excellent quality conventional wired unit.

Third, the power switch on the transmitter is inside the battery compartment. You have to open the unit up to turn it on/off. Dumb Idea!

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## Dutch

Aubrey-I've had some digital probe wire that where a bit on the short side too, I just run the wire through the top vent of the GOSM.


----------



## smokin_all_night

Earl-D, that is not a good solution for me. I would have to build some kind of swing arm device  that would allow placement of the transmitter over the top of the smoker while in use as well as swing out of he way so that I can put the cover on. Worth a thought though. There's still the range issue.


Thanks,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Just to follow up, I received my ET-73 and used it yesterday while smoking a meat loaf and some ribs (also some ABTs but that's just standard practice). The unit works fine and per the boiling water test it comes in at exactly 212* for both the food and the smoker probe. I am very pleasantly surprised. It's also very convienient to set the reciever on the kitchen table and with a glance, I can know the internal temp of the meat I'm smoking as well as the temp of the smoker. I highly recommend the unit.

Bill Smith


----------



## bwsmith_2000

This is a follow up to my note on having ordered the ET-73. (By the way I tried to post earlier but it went into hyperspace ... hope this one is not redundant.) I tried it yesterday while I was smoking a meat loaf and some ribs. It worked great. It is very convienient to walk by the kitchen table and read the reciever and to immediately know the internal temp of the meat being smoked as well as the temp of the smoker. And by the way, one of the best surprises is that I checked the callibration via the boiling water method. You'll never guess how it cam out..... both the food probe and the oven probe provided a reading of 212* on the money. At this point, I am very happy with the unit and highly recommend it. 

Bill Smith


----------



## Dutch

Today I ordered my Mavrick ET-73 Thermometer.  Hope to give it a good workout when it gets here.


----------



## bob-bqn

I have TruTemps but I can say this, I've heard nothing but good about Mavericks. I hope to have a couple some day. Congrats!


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hey Dutch,
     I used mine again last weekend and I'm still absolutely delighted with it. I can't imagine being without good thermometers. I wish I were good enough cook to not need one but I'm agraid thats a while down the road. 
      Enjoy! 


Bill


----------



## Dutch

Bill, 
I've been involved in the food industry for so long that I'm seldom around the smoker or the grill without some type of a food thermometer with me.

With the Mavrick digital remote I won't be running in and out the back door as often as the kids.  :D

When it arrives, I plan on breaking it in on a pre-Thanksgiving day turkey smoke.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Dutch,
     Sounds good and I'm sure you  will enjoy the new convienience. Only thing..... be sure to check the accuracy per the boiling water method. I'm sure it will be fine but a check will be worth an awfully lot of wondering. 

Bill


----------



## larry maddock

yo, 8) 
i have a "trutemp"  from target.
it cost 17 bucks.
it is digital.
it has magnets on back.  attaches to side of smoker
it has alarms for both timer and temp.
it has current temp display.
it has set temp display.
it has timer display.
it has braided wire temp probe maybe 36"
it works great for me


----------



## Dutch

Larry, I've had thermometers that were similar to the one you discribe-great for using in the kitchen but after 4-5 uses out of doors they go toes up something to do with the probe.  The Mavrick ET-73 is designed for smoker use.


----------



## larry maddock

yo,
earl d
i will baby my tru temp.
i have other digital instant read thermoters.  
[hand held]
these work fine.

i will save my tru temp for when i do my
first brisket.

larry joe maddock
st. ann,missouri,usa 63074
[[suburb of st.louis]]
     e- mail
[email protected]
     also known as
the lo dollar/no dollar cook  
*** ****** ***** ****** **** ***


----------



## Dutch

Well wouldn't you know it. One day after my pratice turkey smoke and my Mavrick ET-73 arrives.  The Bride gives me the EYE  :shock: and asked "When did you order that?" MMmm- I think Christmas just arrived a little early at my house.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Dutch,
     Your'e going to enjoy the thermo. I have two of them and don't know what I did before getting them. Just one thing ..... don't forget to check the calibration via the old boiling water method. (Both of mine turned out to be right on the money. 


Bill


----------



## Dutch

Thanks for the reminder, Bill. I'll have some free time tomorrow while I'm tending the new grandson. Seems that he wants to sleep more than play.  8)


----------



## sasquatch

Hey all just picked up my Maveric Thermo yesterday at Cabelas, am using it right now....this thing is great...gonna come in real handy once the race comes on. Besides its a damn cold day here in Michigan....about 12 I think....I like the idea of having a thermo I can walk around the house with and still have the preverbial eye on the smoker. I think im gonna like this alot !!!!!
                                  Todd


----------



## y2kpitt

Todd,

What is the range of the Maveric that you are using?


----------



## sasquatch

Y2k, the range on the thermo is between 14f ---410f  .  Its been in use for almost an hour now...and I think this is the best piece of equipment ive bought in years.....besides my GOSM of coarse :D .
                                                                     Todd


----------



## y2kpitt

I'm sorry I meant what was the wireless range.  How far away from your smoker can you be and still get a good signal


----------



## sasquatch

It says you can be up to 100ft away. I was all over my house today and never lost signal...even out in the garage choppin wood. My smoker is on the back deck probably about 75 ft away and i never had a problem...the thing worked great.


----------



## Dutch

Todd, If you haven't yet your going to want to kick yourself for not get one a lot sooner!! :D

Enjoy the new "Armchair Smoker" status :P


----------



## sasquatch

Awwww man....Dutch ,you are correct my friend, I kicked myself plenty...that thermo is truly an awesome piece of equipment...I love it.


----------



## 2kewl

One quick note on the Maverick - excellent customer service!
I got one for Christmas, and about 2 hours into my first smoke the food probe shorted out (read HHH) - let it cool, turned off and on the unit - nothing.  Called cust service and explained that I could have pinched it by mistake, or that a flame could have jumped and burned it (ECB smoker).  She said no worries and sent out a replacement free of charge the next day.   Never had a problem with it since, so not really sure if I did something wrong to the probe, or if that one was just problematic.  
But I love the freedom from the back porch it allows me.
2kewl


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Man now I know what to tell the wife to get me for my B-day, my Maverick doesn't have the remote temp display. But if I get one of them, I won't have an excuse to walk by the kegerator every 15 minutes...LOL


----------



## 2kewl

:( 
Maybe we can find you a new excuse!
surprising how quickly a keg can go when you have one in your house and you have to keep walking by it all the time!
2kewl


----------



## Dutch

Just tell her that you're double checking different location to see if there isn't a spot in the house that the remote doesn't recieve a signal. If wandering through the house double checking that remote causes you to pass by the kegerator-well you got to make sure that the beer is still cold! Right?? :mrgreen:


----------



## mrgrumpy

I bought my ET73 Maverick Thermometer maybe a couple of months ago.... still can not get it to cooperate.  It seems like every time I make  a change in any temp, it effects them all.... I guess I will have to play with it again.  I just threw it in the drawer and it has been sitting ever since.  I went back to my trusty Home Depot special.

Bill


----------



## deserttoad

Howdy folks!

I've had my Maverick redi-check for over six months now, and I love it!  It can monitor both the smoker temp, and the meat temp - perfect for knowing how that shoulder is coming along in the winter months!

Note:  I've noticed if my receiver is too far away, when the signal gets lost it still displays the last received temp, so sometimes you think the temp hasn't changed when it has.

Also, I second the notion of their customer service.  My temp probe fell down into my charcoal and got cooked.  I called and told them what I did and wanted to buy a new one.  They sent me one out real quick at no charge - wtg Maverick!

DT


----------



## crockadale

I just purchased the Maverick ET-73 from partself.com for $39.99 same day shipping. If you need it quicker they have options for 2 days 3 days or overnight shipping, for a fee of course! :lol:


----------



## oillogger

crockadale,

I just got my ET-7 for the same price from Amazon.  Where was your steal?


----------



## crockadale

http://www.partshelf.com/maet73.html


----------



## brucebq

FWIW, I got one (ET-7) here:

http://www.ubid.com/Maverick_Remote_...702217814.html

Shipping for me was $7.50, $32.50 total.

Take turns (don't bid it up), they'll put up another when it's gone ...

Bruce


----------



## Dutch

Nice grab there Bruce!!

BTW-I fixed your link. You had the '<<' & '>>' in the link url which kept it from working.


----------



## rubmymeat

My wife bought me one of the Maverick remote thermometers this weekend for my big pork butt smoke.  It only measures the temp of the meat and did not have an attachment to measure the smoker temp.  I checked its accuracy by using my other digital meat thermometer.  It was 10 degrees off.  It said 195 degrees and my pork butt was not even close to being done.  I am taking it back to Bed Bath and Beyond and am going to order another brand.


----------



## oillogger

I asked Maverick Industries Customer Service a few questions and thought some of you may be interested in what they said.

I have a Maverick ET-7 remote dual thermometer. and have a few questions.

1. If I obtain another ET-7 will I be able to use both of them at the same time or will they both be on the same radio frequency?

Need to be synced up separately. No problem to have multiple units.

This great since the ET-7 is only $36 with free shipping at Amazon.com.

2. Can the smoker probe of the ET-73 be used to measure internal meat temperature?

Smoker probe will work but hard to insert as probe does not have sharp point.

3. Do you have a dual probe non-wireless thermometer?

Yes, Model # ET-83 sold at QVC.


----------



## oillogger

I wrote Maverick again and asked them about the proper procedure to synch up two Maverick wireless thermometers.  They said it was best to have them separated by 300Ft until the receivers were synched up with their transmitters.  After that you could bring them back together.  *Gee whiz Louise!!! *  :roll:  A few weeks ago I had my wireless thermometer lose synch 3-4 times during the smoking process.  The pain involved with two wireless Maverick thermometers is just not worth it.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Wow... lots of info here.

I finally got me a ET-73 some time back.  I had nothing but problems with it.  Finally go ahold of CS.  It is straight now.  I am using it right now for a pork butt.  

One thing I did notice on the messages is that some say the probes on some thermometers go belly up after a few times of use.  I too have "lost" a couple of probes going bad.....  I found out that if you run the wires out and close the lid on it, it can pinch and damage the wires.  They are very small in diameter, and can not take too much abuse like that.  Also, if there is a temp spike, sometimes it can cause them to loose a connection.

I now wrap them in heavy duty foil lengthwise.  That helps insulate the wires, and also cushions them against the lid some.  Just use care, and they will last a long time.

Bill


----------



## oillogger

mrgrumpy,

Try running your temp probe wires thru the smokestack or a vent to eliminate that crushing sound you get when the temp probe wires are passing thru under the lid lip. :lol:


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks.  I have a knockout for a rotis. on the lid.  I am thinking of knocking it out and running the leads out that way.  I don't think my leads are long enought to run them down through the stack and into the meat unless I hang the thermomters on the stack, and I don't know abt the heat affecting the plastic housings..... 

Bill


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e

They do have 6 ft. probes and high temp probes according to my instruction sheet. I haven't tried to get them yet but will soon.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Wait till ya see the prices on them... :shock:  :shock: 

For what the replacement probes cost, you can almost buy a new whole unit.......

Bill


----------



## sigma man

I recently purchased an ET-7 but the range was only about 12 feet.  I returned it to Maverick and got a replacement unit which has a range of only about 15 feet.  If I take the receiver in the house, the communication between the transmitter and the receiver stops.  I have contacted them again to see what can be done.  I love the ET-7 but the short range is not what was advertised.  Has anyone else experienced this problem?????

Thanks

Sigma Man


----------



## starsfaninco

I've noticed that if you have a weather monitor with remote(s), they will interfere with your remote thermometers.  Same frequencies, same technology.  You might have to go through the same 'pairing' steps to make them all work together.


----------



## ultramag

Sigma, my ET-73 is the same way. I recently ordered a Nu-Temp set-up and the range on it is nowhere near the 100 ft. they advertise either. I think their 100 ft. wishful thinking must come from direct line of site with no obstruction what so ever.


----------



## nmayeux

With all wireless remotes, the distance the units can be apart, while still communicating depends on battery power, number and density of obsticals, and radio interferance.  The manufacturer's claims are based on optimal conditions, and although my Nu-Temps prabably will communicate over a hundred feet out West in an open field, I can pretty much count on 30' in real life around my house.


----------



## ultramag

Hey Noah,

I just got the Nu-Temps within the last month and they have a shorter range (seem to so far) than the Maverick. Do you have a Maverick as well? If so, does it out perform the Nu-temp?

This is side by side with brand new batteries in Nu-Temp and so old in the ET-73 I can't believe they are still working. I really like the Nu-temp set up but was very disappointed with the range.


----------



## pyre

My first thermometer I got only displayed temps in celsius.  Boy was that fun keeping a little conversion chart nearby all day.

My maverick won't reach much farther than 20 feet, if I'm in the house.  Outside it seems to reach forever, but it just can't get through the walls very well.

one thing that irks me, if it loses a signal, it doesn't tell you!  It just doesn't update the temp.  There's been a handful of times where I'll think, man, my smoker is holding temp awesome!  Then go outside and see its 60-80 degrees too hot!


----------



## oillogger

I currently have the Maverick ET-7.  After 6 smokes the original no-name batteries are still working and I am able to get at least 40ft of reliable range.  I have not tested any further than that.  On one smoke I did lose communication about 3 times but it has not happened since.  It could have been one of my cordless phones messing with it.  Since then I have changed out 5 of the 6 cordless phones I have to the 5.8 GHz models so that may have helped with the Maverick communication issues.  I clean both of the probes only with a moist dish cloth so as not to get moisture inside the probes.  Tomorrow I will be using the ET-7 again on three 6-2/3 pound meatloafs.


----------



## smokeeater

I just ordered a Maverick ET-73 from partshelf.com (as previously posted by crockadale - THANK YOU!) for $39.99 plus $8.40 for shipping, no tax - total $48.39. Checked Amazon.com and every other site mentioned in this thread. Some don't carry the item anymore, and NONE were cheaper.

Link to Maverick ET-73 at partshelf.com


----------



## deejaydebi

I found a Mavric ET-something dual read digital at locally at Linens and Things for $29.99. The big brand name was Polder so I almost passed it by. In smaller print it said Mavric ET ... which caught my eye.

http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp...entPage=family 

Works great I like the dual read thing. One readout says internal and the other readout says grill temperature. Still had my ole dial gauge there also. Has a little beeper but I can't hear it unless it's only a few inches away (but I'm deaf anyway).


----------



## cajunsmoker

Looks pretty cool,  to bad it doesn't have the remote thing also.


----------



## smokeeater

Received my Maverick ET-73 yesterday. Everything worked great. Instructions were simple, and setting the upper & lower smoker temps, as well as the meat temp, was quite easy (other than pressing each button 250+ times). Boiled water and the smoker probe read 211F and the meat probe read 213F. +-1F is acceptable!


----------



## smokyokie

I got mine yesterday from Partshelf.  $40+s&h.  What I want to know is what kind of moron designed it to where you have to take the stand off and open the battery compartment to find the on off switch.  Next question, Shouldn't the remote have a belt clip so that you can keep it on you person easily?  I haven't tested the range yet, but the temp's accurate.

and SmokeEater, once you get the temp into the change mode, just hold the button down and it will advance itself w/o your having to keep on pushing it.  Wouldn't have been nice to have a + and a - button so that you don't have to run it through the whole cycle.

I noticed that the box had a picture of a Chargriller grill on it.  I wonder if the two are affiliated.

Tim


----------



## tonto1117

I thought the same thing when I recieved mine,the switch is so small I feel like if I'm not real carefull, I'll break it. The range on it was nowhere near 100ft before I lost a signal, but came up with an idea on that one, See; 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3196


----------



## smokyokie

My issue isn't so much the distance, but my mobility.  I need to be able to go out in the garage, move around in the house, go out in the side yard etc.

BTW, I read a thread somewhere (maybe another forum) about the fact that the Chinese mfgrs of the Maverick had made a batch (1000's I guess), and failed to install the antenna in either the transmitter or receiver.  Supposedly someone had figured how to open the unit, attach a small wire antenna, reseal the unit and presto, it worked great.  I can't remember where it was.  Perhaps the Weber virtual bullet.

Tim


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks Ddbbq... er.. I mean SmkyOky,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I found the thread you you mentioned and am going to try it ( actually let Bud try it). 


If anyone is interested the ET-73 antenna modification info can be found here: http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...7290051153/p/1


----------



## smokeeater

Mine came with the stand attached to the receiver. The on/off switch for the transmitter is in the battery compartment to protect it behind the sealed cover against moisture and such. Whatever you have attached to your transmitter, leave it on, turn the lock with a small screwdriver (Pic#1) and use the same screwdriver to move the switch on or off (Pic#2).That would be nice. Design one and post it for us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks - I should've figured that out


----------



## smokyokie

I don't have any problem snapping the bracket off the back of the transmitter to get at the switch to turn it on and off.  I'm just saying that for ease of use a well designed unit would have an external on off switch, weatherproof if necessary.

I'm sure that I could jury rig a belt clip for the receiver, but then I'd have a jury rigged receiver.  With what these things cost, one might think that the manufacturer would jury rig it for you.  then at least it would look factory jury rigged.

You're welcome for the tip on setting temps.  My thought was the same as yours when I first started playing with it.

Tim


----------



## smokyokie

I used my Maverick Saturday night, or should I say tried to use it.  It turned out to be one that didn't have an antenna and the range was only about 20 feet.  What was worse was that it would go in and out of range w/o being moved.  It has no audio alert to let you know when it goes out (major design flaw), so you're sitting there thinking everything's like it need to be, while your pit temp is soaring or smoldering, and you never suspect a thing.

On the overall, I think the idea of a thermo that moniters a temp range is a pretty neat thing, I'm thinking that somebody needs to bring one to the market that's a little better designed, properly constructed, and user friendly than the ET-73.  I haven't decided whether to try to fet Maverick to replace it w/ a unit that has an antenna, or just return it Partshelf where I ordered it.

That's my $.02 worth, and $.02 is about all I think the ET-73 is worth.

Tim


----------



## msmith

Im like you smkyoky im not impressed with the maverick either. But I usually set by the smoker while im cooking anyway. Nothing like hanging out watching the thin blue drinking some cold ones and listening to Stevie Ray.


----------



## tonto1117

Agreed, It was a good idea in theory but bottom line is their cheaply made!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Called Partshelf and Maverick Industries and was asked the dumest questions like are you sure it's turned on ect...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Told me I could send it back and they would test it, and if they couldn't fix it would send me a new one.....I don't think so... I'll take my chances and try to do the mods.


----------



## gremlin

If you used it over an open flame/ charcoal pit you probably melted the probe wires and that can be replaced fairly cheaply.
The store were the little lady bought it should be able to get you a new probe.
I did that same thing and got the probe replaced right off the wall display at a kitchen gadget store.
It's a lot cheaper .


----------



## gremlin

smkyoky.
Mine came with a belt clip but I almost threw it out with the garbage....it was in the wrap in the box.
You can make one with a small piece of a coat hanger.
I will try to photograph it and post it if you like maybe you can copy it


----------



## smokyokie

I tried to call Maverick, and they had a message that said their cutomer service line was only monitered part time and to call back later, so I emailed them.  That was Monday, and I still haven't heard back.  My advice to anyone considering buying a Maverick product is don't.  They don't seem to be a reputable company.

Tim


----------



## gremlin

Sorry Smokyoky
but I gotta disagree with yu there partner.
I broke that stupid little lock thing (failure to read instructions)Called em up and had a pleasant conversation with a lady there who sent me the part NO CHARGE of any kind and I had it in my hand 4 days later.
Try again..They may have been busy that day


----------



## smokyokie

Sounds like you caught them on a day when they were working.


----------



## gene reda

I ordered a Maverick Smoker thermometer last week that just arrived this afternoon.  It has a digital display with a probe for the smoker temperature and another probe for the meat.  It allows you to set a minimum temperature for the smoker and a maximum food temperature and the unit will sound an alarm if either reaches the set limits.

It also comes with a remote unit that shows the smoker temperature and the current temperature of your food that can be used up to 100 feet away from the smoker.  Can't wait to try this out.   Seems like it will be perfect for those long overnight sessions to cut down on the trips outside to check the temps one more time...has anyone used one of these units?


----------



## soflaquer

Yes, I have several and they work excellent!  They are normally very accurate - but you should always test your thermos with boiling water.

Bring a pan of water to a boil.  Place your probe into the water, being careful not to touch the sides or bottom of the pan.  It should read 212* .  If there is + or - 10* difference..........take it back!

This test also works for door thermos that have extended probes on them.  You're going to appreciate your new toy on your next cook!

Jeff


----------



## gene reda

Cool, thanks for the tip!


----------



## veebooster

How much for one of these....suppliers?
Thks,
Dale


----------



## gregnola

Where did you get the Maverick Smoker thermometer?  
I recently ruined my wife's fancy digital meat thermometer that she bought in one of these kitchen specialty stores. 
Whenever I smoked sometheing, I would thread the probe of her thermometer through a potatoe and leave it on the grill so I could get the exact temperature on the grill.  
After about 5 smokes the thermometer crapped out and now I have nothing.  
I am willing to pay a little more for a good thermometer if it lasts, and now I also have to buy my wife a new meat thermometer!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Here is that thermometer at Amazon.. and it looks like it is on sale for $58.76

Click on the link:

Maverick Remote Meat Thermometer

It says it ships in 2-3 business days


----------



## TulsaJeff

Here is a different model that is a little less expensive. Looks like it is fairly comparable to the other model:

Maverick Remote Meat Thermometer - Model ET-72

You may want to do a search for remote thermometers and see the cost differences between models, manufacturers, etc. to get the best deal.


----------



## gene reda

Greg,

I bought my ET73 Maverick Smoker Thermometer from Kitchen and Home Gadgets which can be reached on the web at www.ekitchengadgets.com 

The ET73 model got much better reviews than the earlier ET72 which had  problems with the remote unit not reading more than 25 feet away from the transmitter.  The ET73 reads at least from outside one part of my house all the way to the opposite side, which should give you plenty of range...it says it has a range of 100 feet, but I have not checked it that far away yet.

I paid $39.99 plus $8.50 shipping for the ET73 unit and it came within a week.

Good luck,


----------



## gregnola

Thank you for the information Jeff and Gene!  

That ET-7 thermometer looks great! I will do a little more research on it when I get home from work and probably buy one this weekend.  
Also Gene, thanks for the new site, www.ekitchengadgets.com , they seem to have reasonably priced items.


----------



## n9wa

I have the ET-73 and LOVE it!  

A couple of notes:  Be careful when looking at the other models of the Redi-Chek ET line.  As far as I know, the 73 is the ONLY model that is "dual" temp.  That is, it monitors/alarms not only the food temp, but the COOKER temp as well.

As for where to get it: SmartHome has it for $49.99. A possible discount for first time buyers.
http://www.smarthome.com/3219.html

Also, NorthernTool:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...74&R=200186774

Thanks for the great board!
Dave


----------



## veebooster

Thanks all for supply and price info. This board is pretty good...still learning!

Dale


----------



## smokin_all_night

I just ordered the ET-73 from Smarthome. It was $44.99 + $8.85 Shipping for total of $53.84. It is their model 3219. I hope it is better than the Weber and lasts longer. Addditionally I am rolling the dice here with respect to range. My building where I do my smoking is greater than 100 feet from the house. The Weber did not have problems with the distance. It will be great to monitor meat temperature and smoker temperature. I'll let the forum know how it works out.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Smokers,
     I also just ordered the ET-73. I ordered it from ekitchens.com for 37.89 + 11.66 shipping. I'll also let you know how it works out. 

Bill


----------



## smokin_all_night

About the ET-73. I received mine quickly from Smarthome. It works as described in an earlier post allowing the setting of lower and upper limits and an alarm. It measures both the meat temperature and the smoker temperature as advertised.

However it is still not the ideal product that I would like. Here are the shortcomings in order of importance. 

The cord length from the probes to the transmitter are too short. I threaded the wires through a lower vent hole in my GOSM Propane smoker and put the meat probe in the meat and the smoker temperature probe in the provided clip below the shelf. Now the line was so short that I had to place the transmitter on a wood block near the floor. Not on the shelf next to the smoker as I had wanted to. The cords barely reach. Any shorter and the transmitter would have to be in the smoker (which it can't). The Weber didn't have this problem but then again Weber was defective. 

Secondly, the transmit range is about 50 feet. Maybe this isn't an issue for some but for me it means that the receiver has to be on the shelf next to the smoker because it won't reach the house. So a fat lot of good this wireless feature is. I still have to walk from the house to the building where the smoker is to read the temperature. That is no better than my excellent quality conventional wired unit.

Third, the power switch on the transmitter is inside the battery compartment. You have to open the unit up to turn it on/off. Dumb Idea!

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## Dutch

Aubrey-I've had some digital probe wire that where a bit on the short side too, I just run the wire through the top vent of the GOSM.


----------



## smokin_all_night

Earl-D, that is not a good solution for me. I would have to build some kind of swing arm device  that would allow placement of the transmitter over the top of the smoker while in use as well as swing out of he way so that I can put the cover on. Worth a thought though. There's still the range issue.


Thanks,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Just to follow up, I received my ET-73 and used it yesterday while smoking a meat loaf and some ribs (also some ABTs but that's just standard practice). The unit works fine and per the boiling water test it comes in at exactly 212* for both the food and the smoker probe. I am very pleasantly surprised. It's also very convienient to set the reciever on the kitchen table and with a glance, I can know the internal temp of the meat I'm smoking as well as the temp of the smoker. I highly recommend the unit.

Bill Smith


----------



## bwsmith_2000

This is a follow up to my note on having ordered the ET-73. (By the way I tried to post earlier but it went into hyperspace ... hope this one is not redundant.) I tried it yesterday while I was smoking a meat loaf and some ribs. It worked great. It is very convienient to walk by the kitchen table and read the reciever and to immediately know the internal temp of the meat being smoked as well as the temp of the smoker. And by the way, one of the best surprises is that I checked the callibration via the boiling water method. You'll never guess how it cam out..... both the food probe and the oven probe provided a reading of 212* on the money. At this point, I am very happy with the unit and highly recommend it. 

Bill Smith


----------



## Dutch

Today I ordered my Mavrick ET-73 Thermometer.  Hope to give it a good workout when it gets here.


----------



## bob-bqn

I have TruTemps but I can say this, I've heard nothing but good about Mavericks. I hope to have a couple some day. Congrats!


----------

